# Falkirk or near by?



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

Who's in the area and what you got?


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Stenhousemuir (though spend loads of time in Fife).

Poverty spec 09 Golf TDi at the moment.


----------



## lewiss (Dec 26, 2012)

spend most of my time in falkirk area drive a silver vauxhall astra coupe


----------



## dzTT (Feb 2, 2011)

Me :thumb:, in a black A3 usually


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

Alloa, black navara lit up like a crimbo tree


----------



## alex020869 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm in South Queensferry,not too far away but in Falkirk a lot, with a Mugello Blue Audi.

Alex


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

Im in Falkirk. Got a black corsa (nothing special) and picked up my Golf 2 days ago - Black mark 6 2.0 GT TDi


----------



## bertp (Sep 5, 2011)

Im in Bonnybridge focus ST


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Me :thumb:, in a black A3 usually


How's it going mate? When's the next Audi meet at Crieff?


----------



## dzTT (Feb 2, 2011)

Not bad man, you? keeping busy?

I think its planned for the 31st March hopefully get a nice day again.


----------



## Y29JCB (Jan 22, 2013)

Not far from Falkirk myself mate. :wave:

Pearl White Mitsubishi Evo X SST


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Grangemouth (ish)

Reims blue Evo 6


----------



## father ted (May 4, 2011)

grangemouth white S line Audi A1 Sportback


----------



## MaDGeoff (Feb 12, 2013)

Bonnybridge, grey x type Jaguar


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> How's it going mate? When's the next Audi meet at Crieff?


Intrested in this too as may pop up with the old man or just take his motor for a spin


----------



## dzTT (Feb 2, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Intrested in this too as may pop up with the old man or just take his motor for a spin


Its a good meet, always lots of nice cars there and the weather has been good the last few years so hopefully that keeps up. you should definitely come along :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

When is it Daz?


----------



## dzTT (Feb 2, 2011)

Sunday 31st March, Easter Sunday I believe


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

dzTT said:


> Sunday 31st March, Easter Sunday I believe


Cheers, who is running it this year?


----------



## dzTT (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty sure it is the same guys as last time, cant for the life of me remember names though


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm in Bonnybridge mate. I drive a big red company car lol.


----------



## dzTT (Feb 2, 2011)

Just a heads up for anyone attending the Crieff Audi Meet its been put on hold for now date and location tbc


----------



## big eck (Jan 5, 2007)

Falkirk, Red Mk1 Leon Cupra R


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Is there a forum anywhere about this audi meet ?!- fancy this like !


----------



## dzTT (Feb 2, 2011)

Think it's happening on the 24th. I can't get on the website to check though. Pretty sure the website is crieffaudimeet.co.uk or something along those lines


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Larbert I've a MINI Cooper 


I intend to live forever ... So far so good !


----------



## MikeyD (Jan 4, 2013)

Bo'ness - BMW 3 Series M Sport - its a joy to drive


----------



## L7OSE (Sep 18, 2009)

Bonnybridge - Silver Mk4 R32


----------



## safehands (Mar 15, 2013)

Glasgow / fabia vrs


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm falkirk red rs4 saloon,

Evo Baz how's it going man? Funny story bought a new house and new next door neighbour is going to be barry Stewart lol


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Spaceman1 said:


> I'm falkirk red rs4 saloon,
> 
> Evo Baz how's it going man? Funny story bought a new house and new next door neighbour is going to be barry Stewart lol


Alright Greg - how's tricks mate. RS4 - very nice:thumb: Does he work in Grangemouth? If so then I know Barry pretty well. When I left KG and went back to BP we worked on the same plant for a couple of years - got quite confusing lol. He's now down at Kinneil as an Ops Engineer but i still get loads of his emails etc. He's brand new:thumb:

Where you working these days?


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

I work in grangemouth, solid black lexus rx300


----------



## AM8 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Falkirk*

Yep, a few toys..but mostly a Stornaway Grey Defender 90


----------



## rs200boy (Apr 28, 2009)

im out in denny mk1 focus rs


----------



## paul555sti (Jun 24, 2008)

Kincardine but work in grangemouth. White impreza sti. Not on here much but I'm going to be building a double garage so I'll be on here more once its up


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

paul555sti said:


> Kincardine but work in grangemouth. White impreza sti. Not on here much but I'm going to be building a double garage so I'll be on here more once its up


What about the blue one?


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Banknock- Audi A5 Black Edition. Quattro


----------



## scaniadaft (Jun 6, 2012)

Bo'ness, drive black merc s211 sport :wave:


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Im in West Lothian but Im in Falkirk alot.

Lime Green Corsa VXR Nurburgring


----------

